# Vegetarian Easter Recipes Wanted



## ttbeachbum (Mar 22, 2007)

It's that time of year where I need to bring a dish to participate in this eating holiday or just sit and watch others eat.  It is mandatory attendance on my side of the family; The maternal figure makes a big deal about preparing the ham (for my sister, sister's kids, dad, dh), roast beef (it is all my BIL eats), and lamb (for herself);  She also insists on preparing the vegetable dishes, macaroni and cheese; antipasta salad topped with all the deli meats and provolone; etc.

I would love to prepare a creative dish vegetarian dish to bring that is Easterish, but I am don't have a clue. It must be ready to serve as she has no room for me to heat anything up;

Thanks in advance.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 22, 2007)

If provolones are out, that means you are a vegan?  Which makes your question a bit more difficult to answer to.... I could suggest some wonderful dishes with eggs and cheeses (presence of eggs will make the dish really "Eastery"...), but let's wait for some other vegan experts to come to your rescue...


----------



## ttbeachbum (Mar 22, 2007)

Soft Cow's milk cheese is out; Really hard cheese, sheep and goats milk are ok.  For some reason, milk and soft cheese makes me very sick.  But the other cheeses do not.  Initially MD said it was a lactose intolerance issue, but I am not sure.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 22, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance - But what do you mean when you say a vegetarian dish that is easterish.  To be easterish does it need to have a specific origin - American, European etc. 

There are numerous vegan recipes that can be eaten at room temperature as a main dish but that's in my cuisine (Indian) or also in other Asian cusines.  

Can you not make something with potatoes and spice and spruce it up with more exotic spices (if you can I can post my recipe).  It can work well at room temperature and would go well as a side to your lamb and ham. 

There are also bean salads - I have a great chickpea one that is totally vegan does that classify as easterish.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 22, 2007)

So eggs are okay, and do you like them?  And if you are sure about the above listed cheeses, I would suggest a quiche with ricotta di pecora (ricotta made with sheep milk, which is actually better than cow milk ricotta!) if available, parmigiano or grana padano (which are very hard cheeses) and spinach or broccoli.  Very hearty and tasty, you can even decorate the surface like cakes!


----------



## Caine (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is my favorite side dish for my traditional Easter dinner of Brandied Rabbit in Mustard Sauce:​ 
Honey Dijon Glazed Baby Carrots​
3 tbsp. honey
3 tbsp. Dijon mustard
1 20-ounce package baby carrots

Sauté baby carrots in a neutral oil (peanut, canola, grapeseed, etc.) until crisp-tender and set aside. Drain oil from sauté pan , then add honey and mustard and heat until bubbly. Return carrots to honey mixture, coat evenly with the sauce and heat for one minute.


----------



## ttbeachbum (Mar 22, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> So eggs are okay, and do you like them? And if you are sure about the above listed cheeses, I would suggest a quiche with ricotta di pecora (ricotta made with sheep milk, which is actually better than cow milk ricotta!) if available, parmigiano or grana padano (which are very hard cheeses) and spinach or broccoli. Very hearty and tasty, you can even decorate the surface like cakes!


 
Quiche was a thought.  I did not know ricotta came in sheeps milk form; Thanks for that info!


----------



## ttbeachbum (Mar 22, 2007)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance - But what do you mean when you say a vegetarian dish that is easterish. To be easterish does it need to have a specific origin - American, European etc.
> 
> There are numerous vegan recipes that can be eaten at room temperature as a main dish but that's in my cuisine (Indian) or also in other Asian cusines.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry for not specifying, Easter is a Christian holiday that my family observes just for the sake of observing.  My inlaws usually serve ham, sweet potatoes, salad, etc.

My mandatory dinner comprises of meats mentioned above;  I would love if you shared your potato recipes.  I am not very good at Asian cusines (stir fry is my extent);  I wouldn't even know how to attempt an Indian dish.  I am the ignorant one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Chocolate! ))))


*


----------



## pdswife (Mar 22, 2007)

We serve both of these for Easter every year.
Greek Zucchini!!


zucchini
olive oil
green peppers
sliced black olives
onions
pasley, ground cumin, oregano, salt, pepper, dash sugar, garlic (amount up to you)
canned tomatoes or sauce and 1/3 cup water

Directions:
Saute onions, parsley,garlic in olive oil
add zucchini and green peppers,olives, and ground cumin, oregano, salt and pepper and sugar
stir for a few minutes and then add tomatoes and water if needed

cover and cook over low heat until soft


Greek Beans and tomatoes


1 can green beans ( drained, I use home canned ones but you can use the store bought)
1 can tomatoes ( undrained, I use the home canned ones here too)
onions
garlic
olive oil
Salt, pepper, oregano and parsley

Sauté diced onion and garlic in a few tablespoons of olive oil until soft
add beans and tomatoes. Mix well. Add salt and pepper. Add spices either fresh or dried may be used.
Cook until liquid is almost gone.


----------



## mish (Mar 22, 2007)

ttbeachbum said:
			
		

> It's that time of year where I need to bring a dish to participate in this eating holiday or just sit and watch others eat. It is mandatory attendance on my side of the family; The maternal figure makes a big deal about preparing the *ham* (for my sister, sister's kids, dad, dh),* roast beef *(it is all my BIL eats), and *lamb* (for herself); She also insists on preparing the *vegetable dishes, macaroni and cheese; antipasta salad* topped with all the deli meats and provolone; etc.
> 
> I would love to prepare a creative dish vegetarian dish to bring that is Easterish, but I am don't have a clue. It must be ready to serve as she has no room for me to heat anything up;
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Looks like most of the bases are covered - ham, lamb, RB, veg dish, mac (pasta) and antipasta salad (actually not an Easter dish, but more meat & cheese). I'm not a vegetarian, but here are a few ideas for dishes you don't need to heat up:

Salad - you can make a beautiful salad with just about any fresh veggies and/or fruits available in your area - any combo you like - greens (spinach, endive, etc.), red onions, mushrooms, olives, mandarin oranges or strawberries, broc, tomatoes, artichoke hearts, garbanzos, beets.

Cold asparagus salad with tomatoes and mushrooms on a bed of lettuce w a vinaigrette dressing.

Caponata - cold eggplant appetizer.

Appetizers are another option - i.e. spinach artichoke dip inside a bread bowl.

Didn't see any dessert mentioned. You could make an easy trifle, tiramisu or ice cream cake.

Take a look through the vegetable, fruit and salad catagories in this forum, and you will find many contributions from the members here.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 22, 2007)

Mayby you should check out vegetable gratins theres all kinds or something with acorn squash or a really nice soup like butternut squash or pumpkin and dont stop there a really good salad would be nice to go with it here is one of the most delicious salad I have ever had you cant lose with this one and it goes with pretty much everything.

                     Romaine Salad with sherry shallot vinaigrette,glazed pecans,apples and feta cheese.

        Sherry Shallot Vinaigrette
3 TBL Sherry Vinegar
1 small shallot or a little more sliced thin
1/2 tsp salt
pinch of sugar
1/2 cup of light olive oil  { it must be light olive oil }                                   The day you make the salad make vinaigrette in the morning or night before for optimum flavor then just mix the above and put in fridge pull a little before using so it loosens up.
  Take romaine lettuce toss with some vinaigrette to your taste
Slice a tangy apple apple or two I like a gala or pink lady
toss slices in a little vinaigrette I like to put salad on a large platter instead of a bowl for better presentation
Sprinkle apples over romaine then some gazed pecans and last a little bit of feta and for color if you want some chopped parsley.
Once you have tasted it you will know what proportions of all the ingredients you like the best. If you would like a glazed pecan recipe let me know and I will send recipe.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 22, 2007)

Hopefully this will fit into your vegetarian catagory. I'm not knowledgable about the vegetarian/vegan lifestyle so I never know if eggs, cheese or milk are acceptable. I made this last Thanksgiving and it was a hit and I've repeated it several times since. Its so simple to make.

*Whipped Sweet Potatoes and Bananas with Honey*
5 medium sweet potatoes, scrubbed 
4 bananas, unpeeled ....you can leave these out if you want and just add another sweet potato in its place....I like it both ways
3 sticks unsalted butter, at room temperature ....I used margarine (Imperial)
1/4 cup honey 
Kosher salt 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup dark brown sugar 
1 1/2 cups pecans, chopped 
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. 
Prick the sweet potatoes all over with a fork, put them in a roasting pan and roast for 30 minutes. Toss the bananas into the pan and continue roasting for 10 to 15 minutes, until both the bananas and potatoes are very soft. Remove the pan from the oven but don't turn the oven off. 
When the potatoes are cool enough to handle, scoop out the flesh into a large mixing bowl. Peel the bananas and add them to the bowl along with 2 stick of the butter, and the honey. Season with salt and beat vigorously with a wooden spoon until everything's well combined and the mixture is fluffy. Spoon into an oven-proof serving bowl and smooth the top. 
In a separate mixing bowl, use your fingers to rub together the remaining stick of butter, the brown sugar, flour, and pecans until the mixture is the consistency of coarse crumbs. Sprinkle the crumb mixture over the sweet potatoes and return to the oven. Cook for about 20 minutes, until the crumbs are golden. Serve hot.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 22, 2007)

If eggs are OK then a fittata (I always get confused where the two t's are placed) would work.  Is great at room temp and you can put in anything you like, including veggies, olives, cheeses, asparagus, gosh, I love that dish.

Or maybe a soup.  I know they are tough to transport.  But maybe a vichyssoise.  Great served at room temp or a little cooled.  Traditionally it takes cream and/or milk products but there are vegan recipes that sound pretty good (soy milk, avocados for the creamy texture, I would think).  Just ask Mr. Google.

Or a gezpacho, but you really need very ripe tomatoes to make it taste good.  But you can do a very decent product with the canned stuff, and heck, if it tastes like a pasta fazoole (OK fagiola) or a minestrone that is fine too.  Could always transport with a crock pot and warm it on site.

And the crock pot is always a way to present many dishes, all you need is a free plug in thingy.

Just a couple of ideas.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 22, 2007)

ttbeachbum said:
			
		

> Quiche was a thought. I did not know ricotta came in sheeps milk form; Thanks for that info!


 
You're welcome!!  I hope you can find the ricotta made with sheep milk... considering where you live, if you go to a specialty shop which is well equipped with cheeses and/or Italian items, you may be able to find it.  I so much prefer it to the ones made with cow's milk, it is richer and creamier.

Auntdot, I like your idea of "frittata" (you placed the "T" correctly, you just forgot R... ), much simpler to prepare than quiche but equally yummy... especially now that asparguses are in season, eggs and asparaguses make a great combination!


----------



## ttbeachbum (Mar 23, 2007)

You've given me wonderful suggestions and tough choices to make.  I think I may have to try each recipe before hand to decide which to bring  

Thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 23, 2007)

Easter just isn't Easter at our house without a variety of different deviled eggs with different toppings - sliced olives, rolled anchovies with capers, pimientos, fresh herbs.

A couple of dozen eggs, some mayo, your desired spices, & your desired toppings - the sky is the limit.


----------



## simonaskitchen (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi! Have you ever tried the Pasqualina Pie? I think it could be right, also if you need eggs (vegetarian cooking sometimes uses  eggs, right?)
I give you the recipe:

Ingredients x 4 people: 
For the dough:

600 gr flour,
2 dessert spoons oilve oil,
salt
For the filling:

8 artichokes,
200 gr herbs,
400 gr ricotta cheese,
100 gr butter,
10 eggs,
50 gr grated parmesan cheese,
1 clove of garlic,
parsley,
marjoram,
1 lemon,
2 dessert spoons flour,
salt
Clean the artichokes, discarding the outer leaves, stalks and thorns. Cut them lenghtways into sdlices and steep them into water and lemon juice. In this way they won't become dark. 
Sieve the flour on to a table and make a well. In the centre pour the oilve oil, 1/2 liter lukewarm water and salt. Knead for 15 minutes to obtain a soft dough. Cover with a dry cloth and allow to rest.
Wash herbs and cook them in a small quantity of water, strain and squeeze well. Chop them and drop into a pot. Cook with tha clove of garlic in 50 gr of butter. Drop the drained artichokes into a pot, cover them and let them cook slowly.
When they're nearly cooked add a little chopped parsley, remove them from the pot and mix the herbs into the cooking liquid. 
Take a bowl and mix ricotta with grated parmesan cheese, 3 eggs, flour, salt and pepper, add the cooled herbs and artichokes, discarding the garlic.
Divide the dough into 10 pieces. Keeping the others covered to prevent them from drying, roll out four pieces thinly (one at a time). Place these sheets one on top of the others, in a round cake tin, brushing the first 3 with olive oil. allow pastry to stick to the bottom and sides, leaving about 1 cm of pastry overlapping tha top.
place the filling in the centre. With the back of a spoon make 7 hollowa and break an egg into each. Add a teaspoon of melted butter and one of paresan cheese, salt and pepper. Take the other pieces of dough roll out and cover the filling using the same procedure and brushing each with oil. Cut away the overlapping pastry all around the cake pan and shape a wide braid to place  around the edge. Brush the last sheet with oil and prick tha pastry with a fork. Be careful not to break the eggs! 
Bake the pie for 1 hour at 180°C as far as the surface becomes golden brown. Serve hot!

Good appetite!
Simona


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 27, 2007)

To this day I find it rude when the host/hostess cannot accomodate the needs of their guests. That is the first rule of hospitality. OK, a simple solution might be a spanish rice or mexican rice (no ham or meat of course) but flavored with chilis and cilantro and tomatoes etc, vegan refried beans, toped with roasted asparagus spears.
Or a hummus platter with pita bread, feta cheese, olives, cucmbers, artichokes, etc.


----------

